# Dreamers first Agility Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamer had her second trial this weekend. We placed first on saturday in the 20" novice std class with a score of 100 and a time of 42 seconds. The only other 20" dog to q was a border, and she beat her. lol. I love my girl and Im sooooooooooo proud! I'll have her video up soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations and beating a BC to boot! Hooray Dreamer!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

VERY nicely done! Congrats to you and Dreamer!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! Congratulations! I never expected less from you and all the work you have done with Dreamer! ( I have loved all your videos btw!)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoo hoo!!!!!! Big congrats!!!!!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! That 1st Q how sweet it is!!!!!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dzI382ZKgA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very good! Phenomenal weaves for a novice dog, great focus! Watch yourself babysitting those contacts.  What a marvelous run--wonderful job, and congrats on that first sweet, sweet Q!

--Q


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

oyes..the babysitting..i got in the habit of that with my aussie..i have to stay with her throughout the enitre course or she literally leaves the ring. But Dreamer can get them even without me..i just need to stop my bad habit...i could go faster too....thanks Q!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Hard to believe she's related to crazy Racer! Looking good!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice run! I agree with Q about working on distance at the contacts, but totally understand staying close now. Lily used to do flyoffs (including off the top of the A frame) so we used to stick very close to each other for those obstacles. It is nice to get distance when the dog is ready.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so jealous!!!! I want to do agility with Branna so badly!!!!! Dreamer looks so awesome and is so inspirational! Question, Do small dogs use the same equipment than larger dogs? I'm think if Branna were to get on the teeter she would be able to walk right up it and it would stay put, lol.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, small dogs use the same equipment, except that the A-frame is lowered a little (so it's not quite as steep and tall) for the 8" dogs. The seesaw can be a training challenge for the little ones. Most trainers teach their tiny dog to run to the end of seesaw and ride it down. The seesaw has to be weighted so that it tips at a certain weight, and the handlers of the tinies will definitely check and make sure it does!

Most little dogs seem to get to love the teeter, though. It must feel a little like an elevator to them--wheee!

So, in short....join us!

--Q


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Quossom. That makes a lot more sense to me now. Gosh! I wish there was agility stuff around here ?.


----------

